# isofrane



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Does anyone know a good quality isofrane-a-like? I don't really want to spend £60 on the real thing. The Obris Morgan ones get a bit of love but they look very long to me...


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Bonetto Cinturini? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ZULUDIVER-Bonetto-Cinturini-Dive-Rubber-Watch-Strap-270-281-284-317-321-322-/291509024354?var=&hash=item43df4ab662


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Got to be Obris. Mine is 260 mm all in with the watch and buckle. Top notch bit of kit. :yes:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> Got to be Obris. Mine is 260 mm all in with the watch and buckle. Top notch bit of kit. :yes:


got to agree with luckywatch great value for money and I love mine :toot:


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

I'll second the Bonneto Cinturini and from what I remember, you get a free vanilla smell with it too !


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

reggie747 said:


> I'll second the Bonneto Cinturini and from what I remember, you get a free vanilla smell with it too !


 I wondered why one of my straps smells sweet.


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

I totally agree: Bonneto Cinturini

By the way really wonfdring is Isofrane is not using the same rubber as " Bonneto Cinturini '.... Humm thinking...


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

badgersdad said:


> Does anyone know a good quality isofrane-a-like? I don't really want to spend £60 on the real thing. The Obris Morgan ones get a bit of love but they look very long to me...


 I have a blue 20mm Obris Morgan strap (new) , its yours free if you want it , PM me if your interested . :biggrin: Apologies I have just noticed the original post was from last year . :crazy5vh:


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but I have tried them all and still have an isofrane on my watch, it just works!

I know they are expensive but sometimes you have to treat yourself


----------



## hirofumi (Jan 12, 2017)

Great strap, last for life


----------

